# kenwood nx320 k6



## jun8222 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi , how do reset factory setting for Kenwood NX320 K6 ?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jun8222 said:


> Hi , how do reset factory setting for Kenwood NX320 K6 ?


Internet search has turned up zilch.

Has your unit been password protected or has the stun code activated?


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

You need software and a cable to program it.


----------

